# First Paludarium (build journal)



## maverick3x6 (Jul 31, 2008)

After a few months of planning and collecting materials, it is done. I don't want to bloat this post with photos, so I've posted 48 of them on my flickr. Complete build journal.

http://flickr.com/photos/maverick3x6/sets/72157606615963752/

Check it out... let me know what you think... questions / comments / advice please! Don't forget to check the last few photos for the finished product.

Cheers


----------



## morselchip (Jul 17, 2008)

Your tank looks great! I wish I had one that size to play with.... I really like how easy to maintain and change around it looks. Are you planning on getting digital thermometer/hydrometer? They are alot easier to check for conditions, and apparently a ton more accurate.


----------



## maverick3x6 (Jul 31, 2008)

morselchip said:


> Your tank looks great! I wish I had one that size to play with.... I really like how easy to maintain and change around it looks. Are you planning on getting digital thermometer/hydrometer? They are alot easier to check for conditions, and apparently a ton more accurate.


I was thinking of that... the exo-terra digital meters slide right into the compact tops and dual tops, but they are each about $16-18 bucks and to be honest a prefer to use the least amount of electricity as possible. I think I might just stick with the analogs for now. heh


----------



## morselchip (Jul 17, 2008)

I picked up mine from joshsfrogs.com - affordable, and accurate to use once I figured out that I had to put the whole thing in.... (blonde moment I guess!)


----------



## maverick3x6 (Jul 31, 2008)

morselchip said:


> I picked up mine from joshsfrogs.com - affordable, and accurate to use once I figured out that I had to put the whole thing in.... (blonde moment I guess!)


How is that site by the way? it's not very pleasing visually, but I know that not the best way to judge an online store... but that's how I do things since I'm a web designer.haha


----------



## morselchip (Jul 17, 2008)

Good site, I suppose some of the aesthetics were left behind- but the site is kept updated, easy to search... and I have been very happy with my orders.


----------



## Nubster (Jun 16, 2008)

Hey Maverick, I commented on your Flickr page too but I'll post here as well. You tank looks great. I can't wait to see it grown in.

As far as the temp and hydrometer, you can get a pretty inexpensive digital one at Wal Mart for about $6 that runs on a single AAA battery. It is accurate too. I use one in my viv and in my humidor and no problems. Battery lasted a couple years before I had to replace.

And Josh's Frogs, I just got my order from them and I can not be happier. Good prices and fast shipping and everything is great. The only kinda bad thing I can say is they ship their plants from a different location so if you have an order that has plants and dry goods they get shipped separate. I got everything today except the plants I ordered and I won't get those now until Monday since they are being shipped to my work and the office is close during the weekend so no mail. No biggie though. I would still recommend them 100%.


----------



## maverick3x6 (Jul 31, 2008)

Nubster said:


> Hey Maverick, I commented on your Flickr page too but I'll post here as well. You tank looks great. I can't wait to see it grown in.
> 
> As far as the temp and hydrometer, you can get a pretty inexpensive digital one at Wal Mart for about $6 that runs on a single AAA battery. It is accurate too. I use one in my viv and in my humidor and no problems. Battery lasted a couple years before I had to replace.
> 
> And Josh's Frogs, I just got my order from them and I can not be happier. Good prices and fast shipping and everything is great. The only kinda bad thing I can say is they ship their plants from a different location so if you have an order that has plants and dry goods they get shipped separate. I got everything today except the plants I ordered and I won't get those now until Monday since they are being shipped to my work and the office is close during the weekend so no mail. No biggie though. I would still recommend them 100%.


that sounds great man. thanks for the long response. I can't wait to see it grown in either! haha. I'll check out joshesfrogs later when I need some supplies. I've ordered a bunch of plants from black jungle though... they are about 3 hours away, so I get fresh plants in the mail. I love it. haha. Let me know when you get yours comple!


----------



## maverick3x6 (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm beginning to have a small issue with surface foam on the water... Can anyone recommend a chemical that can get rid of this?


----------



## jdart16 (Jun 5, 2008)

I believe that may be a buildup of organics or bacteria. I would suggest a water change.

Justin


----------



## maverick3x6 (Jul 31, 2008)

jdart16 said:


> I believe that may be a buildup of organics or bacteria. I would suggest a water change.
> 
> Justin


Well, the foam is actually subsiding on it's own... I think it was just because my tank hadn't settled yet. 

thanks though!


----------



## keith campbell (Aug 11, 2007)

Nice tank!! The foam is pretty normal with a new water feature, after cycling a while and some water changes it should go away. One suggestion, the pond itself looks pretty steep. You may want to try to tapper the sides a little so frogs can enter and exit with ease. Other than that it looks awesome.
Keith


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Looking great! Definitely a little green with envy at the size of your exo, but maybe I'll have one some day. 

The only thing i would worry about is a frog slipping into the water feature and not being able to get back out. You might want to consider having a couple different routes of escape in case it should happen. 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## maverick3x6 (Jul 31, 2008)

thanks guys... and yeah... I plan on creating some wide ramps out of some natural wood or more malaysian drift wood... I just ran out of cash for the moment! haha


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

Great looking tank, I enjoyed it alot. What kind of humidifier are you using for the fog?


----------



## maverick3x6 (Jul 31, 2008)

got frogs said:


> Great looking tank, I enjoyed it alot. What kind of humidifier are you using for the fog?


zoomed reptifogger. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Zoo-Med-Repti-F...025694QQcmdZViewItem?IMSfp=TL0808021174r18703

I think it's great, esp compared to the small exo-terra foggers that fit inside the waterfalls... this one sits on the outside, has a one-liter water chamber, and that little extendable hose you see in the product photo extends almost 3 feet! </advertisement> haha


----------



## Adonis Lowery (Jan 24, 2008)

Hey that's pretty cool looking. I like the journal of your setup. What are you planning to house in this paludarium? Also, where can you get these sized Exo-Terra's? I know that they make them as big as 34" x 18" x 24". I'm just trying to find out where I can get them online or any stores in the US that sell them. Keep up the good work.


----------



## maverick3x6 (Jul 31, 2008)

Adonis Lowery said:


> Hey that's pretty cool looking. I like the journal of your setup. What are you planning to house in this paludarium? Also, where can you get these sized Exo-Terra's? I know that they make them as big as 34" x 18" x 24". I'm just trying to find out where I can get them online or any stores in the US that sell them. Keep up the good work.


a group of leucs. 

The one I have is 36 x 18 x 18... but the largest is 36 x 18 x 24... any vendor that sells Exo-terra will special order it for you, but I can't promise how much they'll mark it up... Mine was $250... but I also live about 30 minutes from the exo-terra distribution center.


----------



## maverick3x6 (Jul 31, 2008)

and a night shot...










ps. it's not really that bright... that's a 4 second exposure.


----------



## maverick3x6 (Jul 31, 2008)

Since it's construction, I've successfully maintained 75 degrees during the day, and no less than 68 during the evening... my humidity has also been a constant 80%.

I'm pretty psyched to say that the small group of neon tetras and a dwarf algae eater have settled nicely as well. Today marks a week.


----------



## Nubster (Jun 16, 2008)

Nice and good job on the stable conditions. I need to a new them./Hydrom. for mine to see where I am at with temp and humidity. When are you planning on getting your frogs? I can't wait to get mine but I am going to try my best to wait a few more weeks to allow for some grow in and to make sure things in my tank are stable. I still think your setup is looking great. keep itu p.


----------



## knuckles4696 (Jun 23, 2008)

whats the tall plant on the left of the tank, looks like a palm top? do you have a name and were you got it. by the way nice tank turned out good , maybe needs a lil more vegetation, but other than that i think your leucs are gonna love it. also i have the biggie exo :twisted: lol i just started work on it ill be posting a build journal so make sure you check it out lemme know what you think


----------



## maverick3x6 (Jul 31, 2008)

Nubster said:


> Nice and good job on the stable conditions. I need to a new them./Hydrom. for mine to see where I am at with temp and humidity. When are you planning on getting your frogs? I can't wait to get mine but I am going to try my best to wait a few more weeks to allow for some grow in and to make sure things in my tank are stable. I still think your setup is looking great. keep itu p.


I'm waiting until october just to be sure... there's a reptile show in Manchester, New Hampshire and black jungle is going to be there... along with a bazillion other vendors. we'll see if I can hold out that long... in the meantime I've begun a planted freshwater aquarium... I think my real fixation isn't just on frogs, but plants as well.. haha

cheers!


----------



## maverick3x6 (Jul 31, 2008)

knuckles4696 said:


> whats the tall plant on the left of the tank, looks like a palm top? do you have a name and were you got it. by the way nice tank turned out good , maybe needs a lil more vegetation, but other than that i think your leucs are gonna love it. also i have the biggie exo :twisted: lol i just started work on it ill be posting a build journal so make sure you check it out lemme know what you think


Actually it's a SCHEFFLERA aka mini umbrella tree (http://www.exoticangel.com/Varieties/ShowCategoryDetails.aspx?categoryid=68). I'm holding off on adding more vegitation, because if you look closely to the back wall, I've got some oak leaf cripping fig on the right and baby tears on the left... in a few months time, it will be a jungle. haha I'll be sure to check yours out... send me a message when you post that bad boy (if I don't see it).

enjoy.


----------



## maverick3x6 (Jul 31, 2008)

October update on some of my tanks:




























more at: 
Collection: Vivariums


----------



## alexander (Oct 27, 2008)

Thats a nice tank!


----------

